# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين المغرب >  القواعد العامة للتبليغ وأثرها على سلامة الاجراءات

## هيثم الفقى

مــن إعـداد: عبـد السـلام بــوراس منتـدب قضائـي بالمحكمـة الابتدائيـة بالناظــور
*تمهيـــد
يقصد بالتبليغ الشكلية التي يتم بواسطتها إعلام المبلغ إليه بالإجراءات القضائية التي تتخذ ضده وتتجلى أهميته فيما يترتب عليه من آجال الطعن وحضور الجلسات وغير ذلك من الآجال المسطرية، فالتبليغ إذن هو المفتاح الذي لا يمكن بدونه البث في المنازعات القضائية، لذلك تبقى الكثير من الملفات على رفوف المحاكم في انتظار استكمال إجراءات التبليغ. وأساس فكرة التبليغ هو مبدأ المواجهة الذي يقوم على مبدأ عدم جواز اتخاذ أي إجراء ضد شخص بدون تمكينه من العلم به وإعطائه الفرصة للدفاع عن نفسه، فهذا المبدأ هو مجرد تطبيق من تطبيقات حق الدفاع، والتشريعات الحديثة تجمع على إن المواجهة لا تحقق هدفها إلا إذا تم العلم بها في وقت نافع أي الوقت الذي يمكن فيه للخصم إن ينظم دفاعه بصفة كافية بعد التأمل والتروي. و في هذا الإطار ينص الفصل 116 من قانون المرافعات الفرنسي على إن القاضي يلتزم في جميع الظروف بان يلاحظ احترام الخصوم للمواجهة وان يلزم نفسه بها. و يفهم من النص المذكور الذي لا يتناقض مع روح التشريع المغربي بان القاضي هو الضامن لاحترام المواجهة، فإذا ثبت إن المواجهة لم تتم وصدر الحكم بناء على ذلك فان الحكم يكون مشوبا بالبطلان. ولتطبيق مبدأ المواجهة يجب إن يتم التبليغ في الشكل الذي يفرضه القانون فالعلم يفترض بمجرد وقوع التبليغ بالشكل القانوني غير انه من المؤكد وجود علاقة بين شكل التبليغ والغاية منه وكشفه هذه العلاقة من خلال التعمق في فهم روح التشريع الذي من خلاله يتبين سلامة عملية التبليغ، وتلعب في ذلك فطنة القاضي وحكمته دورا كبيرا نظرا لتعب المشاكل المترتبة عن هذا الإجراء بشكل يصعب حصرها لمعالجتها بقواعد قانونية. و تكاد تجمع جميع الفعاليات الحقوقية التي ترتبط بشكل مباشر أو غير مباشر بمؤسسة القضاء المغربي على إن إشكالية البطء في تصفية القضايا إمام المحاكم تعود لأسباب أساسها إشكالات التبليغ. وإذا كان النظام القضائي المغربي حاول إيجاد عدة حلول لحل هذه المعظلة القانونية ومن أهمها تلك المتعلقة بإحداث مهنة حرة والمتمثلة في مؤسسة العون القضائي التي عهد إليها القيام بمهام التبليغ فان هذا الجهاز بدوره يعاني عدة مشاكل منها ما هو مرتبط بالجانب التشريعي ومنها ما هو مرتبط بالمسار المتعثر لسياسة الإصلاح القضائي ببلادنا. وإذا كانت الأجهزة القائمة بالتبليغ يتحمل جزءا من المسؤولية في وجود هاته الظاهرة السلبية المترتبة عن مشاكل التبليغ فان التشريع المغربي بدوره يتحمل الجزء الأكبر من المسؤولية في ذلك. والمشرع المغربي نظم طرق وسائل معينة يجب اتباعها في اجل معين كإجراء أساسي وضروري لسلامة التبليغ وفق القانون فهو أجراء يتحكم في سير الدعوى من بدايتها إلى نهايتها لذلك أحاطه المشرع بشكليات صارمة ضمانا لحقوق الإطراف ولحسن سير العدالة وألا فان التبليغ سيكون باطلا لعدم احترام القواعد الشكلية الجوهرية. و تعد مقتضيات الفصول 37 38 و 39 من ق م م هي القانون العام للتبليغ والتي يمكن الرجوع إليها كلما تطلب الأمر ذلك. 
المبحـــث الأول
طـرق التبليــغ :
بالرجوع إلى مقتضيات الفصل 37 من ق م م نجده حدد طرق هذا التبليغ سواء تعلق الأمر بقرار أو حكم أو استدعاء ووفق ما يلي:
1 - التبليغ بواسطة أعوان كتابة الضبط :
إن المشرع أعطى لهذه الطريقة الأسبقية في التبليغ عن باقي أنواع التبليغ الأخرى بذكرها هي الأولى وهي معروفة إذ يقوم عون التبليغ بإبلاغ الحكم إلى الشخص المراد التبليغ له في المكان الذي يوجد بدائرة نفوذ المحكمة، وإذا تعلق الأمر بتبليغ للمحامي فان هذا الأخير أو كاتبه هو من يتولى تسلم طي التبليغ مباشرة من مكتب التبليغ بعد إن يوقع على شهادة التسليم والتي يسلمها العون المكلف بالتبليغ إلى المصلحة المختصة لإلحاقها بالملف أو يتوصل بالطي عن طريق وضعه في خزانة خاصة لكل محام في المحكمة وهذه الطريقة تسهل التبليغ وتوفر الوقت. وعلى كتابة الضبط والأعوان القضائيين الذي خول لهم الظهير الشريف المتعلق بالأعوان القضائيين في فصله الثاني صلاحية القيام بعملية التبليغ وفق القانون مع مراعاة تواريخ الجلسات حتى تنجز الأعمال والإجراءات في وقتها وان أي تبليغ لم ينجز في وقته المحدد سيؤخر الفصل في الدعوى وتعاد إجراءاتها بسبب عدم التبليغ وما يترتب عن ذلك من تراكم القضايا على رفوف المحاكم
. 2 - التبليغ عن طريق البريد المضمون :
نصت مقتضيات الفقرتين الثانية والثالثة من المادة 39 من ق م م على انه إذا تعذر على عون كتابة الضبط والسلطة الإدارية تسليم الاستدعاء لعدم العثور على الطرف المعني أو أي شخص قي موطنه أو محل إقامته أشار إلى ذلك بشهادة التسليم التي ترجع إلى كتابة ضبط المحكمة المصدرة للاستدعاء.وحينئذ توجه كتابة الضبط الاستدعاء بالبريد المضمون مع الأشعار بالتوصل. و يقوم الإشعار بالتوصل الذي يرفق بالطي البريدي مقام شهادة التسليم وتحتسب الآجال من تاريخ التوصل وقد يرجع الإشعار بملاحظة غير مطلوب. و أن ذلك يعني نية المبلغ إليه في عدم قبول سحب الرسالة المضمونة من المصلحة المذكورة، وإذا رجعت الرسالة المضمونة مؤشرا عليها بعبارة = غير مطلوب = فانه لا يصح اعتبارها بمثابة توصل كما هو الحال بالنسبة لرفض التسليم، ويعتبر اجتهاد المجلس الأعلى بان الحكم الذي يعطي لعبارة غير مطلوب صبغة رفض التسليم يكون مرتكزا على تعليل خاطئ يستوجب النقض
. 3 - التبيلغ بالطريقة الإدارية : 
إن المشرع المغربي لم يبين لنا عناصر السلطة الإدارية التي خول لها القيام بالتبليغ في الفصل 37 من ق م م إلا إن العمل جرى على إسناد هذه المهمة إلى الشرطة والدرك الملكي ورجال الشرطة بوزارة الداخلية من شيوخ ومقدمين، والتبيلغ الإداري بواسطة الشرطة والدرك الملكي كثيرا ما تتوفر في شهادة التسليم التي ترجع إلى المحكمة سائر البيانات اللازمة إلا انه يلاحظ بان جزءا منها يتعرض للإهمال والتلف ومنها ما يرجع بعد فوات الأجل المحدد أو الجلسة و ما يعني ذلك من تأخير للقضايا و تراكمها بالمحاكم. كما أن التبليغ بواسطة الطريقة الإدارية على يد المقدمين والشيوخ غالبا ما يتسم بمخالفات كثيرة تتجلى في انهما غير ملمين بالقواعد الأساسية لمسطرة التبليغ والتي تتجلى في إغفالهم لبيانات أساسية وجوهرية في الطي أو شهادة التسليم مما يترتب عن ذلك تأخر البث في القضايا.
4- التبليغ على الطريقة الديبلوماسية: 
التبليغ على الطريقة الديبلوماسية يكون في حالة ما إذا كان المبلغ إليه يسكن خارج المغرب، ويوجه إليه الاستدعاء بواسطة السلم الإداري على الطريقة الديبلوماسية عدا إذا كانت مقتضيات الاتفاقيات الدولية تقضي بغير ذلك الفصل 57 من ق م م. غير إن تبليغ الأحكام بهذه الطريقة لا يتم بالشكل الذي نحن بصدده و إنما بانابات قضائية توجه إلى السيد وزير العدل قصد تنفيذها بالخارج بالطرق الديبلوماسية الفصل 58 من ق م م وذلك بان يوجهها وزير العدل إلى وزارة الخارجية التي تتولى بعثها إلى سفارة المغرب في البلد المقصود والذي تبعته بدورها إلى جهاز التبليغ بهذا البلد الأخير و الذي يبعثه بدوره إلى المعني بالأمر مع مراعاة الآجال الواجبة للتبليغ كما نص على ذلك الفصل 41 من ق م م. ومن الملاحظ إن التبليغ على الطريقة الدبلوماسية يجب إن تستشار فيه وزارة العدل للتأكد مما إذا كانت هناك اتفاقية مع البلد الذي توجه إليه الاستدعاءات حتى يمكن العمل بالاتفاقية.
5 - التبليغ عن طريق الأعوان القضائيين:
لقد أناط المشرع العون القضائي بمسؤولية القيام بمهامه و منها مهام التبليغ كلما طلب منه ذلك وآلا اجبر عليه بمقتضى أمر يصدره رئيس المحكمة التي ترتبط بها حسب الفصل الرابع عشر ومهنته حرة حسب الفصل الأول من الظهير المنظم لهذه الفئة من مساعدي القضاء وغير تابع للوظيفة العمومية ولا للمحاكم باستثناء الرقابة من طرف وكيل الملك والإدارة الجنائية وتتنافى مهنته مع كل نشاط تجاري أو مهنة محامي أو موثق عصري أو رجل إعمال أو مستشار قانوني أو جنائي. وقد حدد المشرع للعون القضائي عدة مهام يقوم بها حسب الفصل الثاني من الظهير المنظم لهذه المهنة نذكر منها القيام بجميع التبليغات اللازمة لتجهيز المسطرة وبجميع الإجراءات المتعلقة بتبليغ الأوامر والأحكام والقرارات عندما لا ينص القانون على وسيلة أخرى للتبليغ وكذلك العقود والسندات التي لها قوة تنفيذية مع الرجوع إلى القضاء عند وجود صعوبة.
وبمجرد الانتهاء من القيام بعملية التبليغ إلى المبلغ له عليه إن يسلم شهادة التسليم إلى كتابة الضبط بالمحكمة الابتدائية التي يعمل بدائرة نفوذها مع محضر التبليغ على إن توقع له المحكمة في سجل خاص. 
المبحـــث الثانــــي
شكليات التبليغ أو أهم البيانات الإلزامية الواجبة في التبليغ:
· الاسم الشخصي والعائلي للمبلغ إليه.
· اسم وصفة متسلم التبليغ.
· الجهة التي قامت بالتبليغ. 
وقبل التطرق إلى هذه العناصر لابـد من تحديد مفهـوم الاستدعــاء أو البيانات الإلزامية المتطلبة في الاستدعاء وفي الطي الحامل لتبليغ المحكمة. 
مفهوم الاستدعاء: هو عبارة عن وثيقة توجه إلى الأطراف لإخبارهم بالحضور إلى جلسات معينة بالمحكمة لإبداء أوجه دفاعهم والعمل على حماية مصالحهم. 
والبيانات الإلزامية التي يجب تضمينها في الاستدعاء منصوص عليها بالمادة 39 من ق م م، وتبليغ الاستدعاء لا ينتج أثره إلا إذا تم وفق القانون و في فترة محددة وآلا تعرض للطعون، والمشرع المغربي اشترط انصرام اجل 05 أيام ما بين تبليغ الاستدعاء واليوم المحدد للحضور، وإذا كان المبلغ إليه يقطن خارج الدائرة القضائية فيصبح الأجل 15 يوما إن يسكن كان يسكن في بلد آخر كالجزائر وتونس وأوربا فان الأجل يصبح شهرين وإذا كان بدولة آسيوية أو أمريكية فان لأجل يصبح 03 اشهر. 
وسأقتصر في هذا العنصر على أهم البيانات الواجبة في ورقة التبليغ وهي: الاسم الشخصي والعائلي للمبلغ إليه واسم وصفة متسلم التبليغ والجهة التي قامت بالتبليغ.
1** الاسم الشخص والعائلي للمبلغ إليه:
إن الغاية من بيان الاسم الشخصي والعائلي هو تسهيل التعرف على المبلغ إليه لذلك فان إغفال الاسم الشخصي أو العائلي لا يترتب عنه البطلان طالما تيسر من باقي البيانات التعرف على المبلغ إليه كما أن الخطأ في الاسم لا يترتب عنه البطلان إلا إذا حرف الاسم بشكل يؤدي إلى الجهل بالمبلغ إليه. وقد نص المجلس الأعلى على هذا المبدأ بالقول بان النقص في البيانات المتعلقة بإطراف الدعوى لا يترتب عنه بطلان الحكم إلا إذا كان نقصا جسيما يؤدي إلى التشكيك في التعرف بالخصوم أو في تحديد صفتهم في الدعوى الأمر الذي ينتفي والنازلة لا سيما وان القرار تضمن إثناء عرضه للوقائع الأسماء الكاملة لورثة الطاعنين.( قرار المجلس الأعلى عدد 68 الصادر بتاريخ 16/01/93 في الملف المدني 164-88 ) وجاء في قرار آخر للمجلس الموقر بان عدم الإشارة إلى موطن أو محل إقامة وصفة المستأنف وحرفة المستأنف عليه في كل مقال الاستئناف والحكم المطعون فيه لا يشكل خرقا مسطريا يستوجب النقض ما دام انه لم يرتب عنه أي نزاع في هوية الطرفين ولم يتضرر منه الطاعن.( قرار المجلس الأعلى عدد 648 الصادر بتاريخ 25/11/81 منشور بمجلة المحاكم المغربية عدد 53 ص 106). والاتجاه المذكور غير صائب لان المشرع المغربي وان أوجب تضمين الاسم العائلي إلا انه لم يرتب جزاءا على إغفاله فالغاية التي يتوخاها المشرع هي تحديد هوية المبلغ إليه بشكل دقيق يرفع أي لبس والواقع المغربي لا يزال في بعض المناطق القروية يشكو من عدم تعميم نظام الحالة المدنية الذي يعتبر إجباريا مما يترتب عن ذلك إمكانية عدم توفر الشخص على اسم عائلي الأمر الذي يستلزم لتطبيق القانون تطبيقا سليما ربط النصوص ببعضها البعض وعدم الاكتفاء بنص في معزل عن نص أخر له علاقة به ومراعاة الواقع الذي ينطبق عليه هذا القانون.
2 ** اسم وصفة متسلم التبليغ:
إن الغاية والحكمة من وراء استلزام المشرع بيان اسم وصفة من سلم له الاستدعاء هو التحقق من أن التسليم قد تم إلى واحد ممن لهم الصفة في التسليم كان يكون قريبا أو وكيلا أو خادما، ويجب أن يوقع وإذا عجز عن التوقيع أو رفضه أشار إلى ذلك العون المكلف بالتبليغ ( الفصل 39 من ق م م ). وإذا كان المشرع قد أشار صراحة إلى اعتبار التبليغ صحيحا إذا رفضه من له الحق فيه أو امتنع عن التوقيع فانه لم يوضح حكم الحالة التي يمتنع فيها المتسلم عن الإفصاح عن هويته وصفته مما نتج عن ذلك اختلاف القضاء حول هذه النقطة وذلك عكس بعض التشريعات التي لا تجيز للمحكمة أن تقرر بان التبليغ قد تم وفق الأصول. والملاحظ إن العمل القضائي في اغلب قراراته يميل إلى التشدد في ضرورة تضمين الصفة والهوية الكاملة لمتسلم في حالة امتناعه من التسليم ويترتب عن هذا الإغفال بطلان التبليغ، وعلى هذا المنوال قررت المحكمة لابتدائية بالرباط بان عون التبليغ وان كان قد ضمن بشهادة التسليم وجود شخص رفض الإدلاء بهويته ورفض تسليم الاستدعاء فان ذلك لا يعتبر تبليغا صحيحا بالمعنى الوارد في الفصلين 38 و 39 من ق م م مما يتعين معه التصريح ببطلان التبليغ. ويلاحظ أن الكثير من التبليغات ترجع بملاحظة أن المبلغ إليه أو الشخص الموجود بموطنه امتنع من التسليم والإدلاء بهويته وان عدم ترتيب الأثر القانوني على هذه التبليغات يخدم مصلحة المتقاضين بسوء النية الذين يسعون بشتى الوسائل إلى عرقلة العدالة. كما أن القانون الجنائي يعتبر رفض إعطاء الهوية عند المطالبة بها بوجه قانوني مخالفة جنائية معاقب عليها بمقتضى المادة 609 من ق ج، إلا أن عقوبتها هزيلة جدا كما أن تطبيقها لا يسعف من الناحية العملية.
3** الجهة التي قامت بالتبليغ:
من بين البيانات الإلزامية التي يجب توافرها لحصول التبليغ بالشكل القانوني هي توقيع الجهة التي قامت بالتبليغ وان التوقيع ضروري لحصول التبيلغ بالشكل القانوني مع وضع خاتم الجهة التي قامت بذلك. 
المبحـــث الثالث
إثبـات التبليـغ وحالاتــه:
وسائــل إثبـات التبليــغ:
تعتبر شهادة التسليم هي الوثيقة الأساسية لإثبات التبليغ باعتبارها تحمل توقيع المبلغ إليه بالإضافة إلى توقيع المبلغ وفي حالة عدم المنازعة يمكن الاعتماد على شهادة عدم التعرض والاستئناف وغلاف التبليغ وتأشيرة كتابة الضبط التي تفيد التبليغ المسجل على النسخة التنفيذية للمحكمة مع إمكانية الرجوع إلى الملف كلما ظهر للمحكمة ريب وشك في الوثائق المذكورة. وقد درج المجلس الأعلى على اعتبار شهادة التسليم المرجع الأساسي لإثبات التبليغ مقررا أن ما يعتد به لإثبات التبليغات القضائية في حالة النزاع هي شهادة التسليم المنصوص عليها في الفصل 39 من ق م م.( قرار صادر عن محكمة الاستئناف بالرباط بتاريخ 08/06/98 في الملف التجاري عدد 7249/74 غير منشور.) وقد سوى المشرع المغربي بين كتابة الضبط والأعوان القضائيين والسلطة الإدارية وإدارة البريد في التبليغ وهذا ما أكده المجلس الأعلى في قرار لـه جاء فيه: ( وعن تمسك الطاعن بعدم قانونية الاستدعاء لتوجيهه بالطريق الإداري بدل تبليغه بواسطة عون كتابة الضبط فان المادة 37 من ق م م سوت بين التوجيه بواسطة العون والطريقة الإدارية ولا فرق في ذلك لان المقصود هو التوصل وقد حصل بالفعل وهو موقع من طرف متوصل بتاريخ 23/05/78 مع توقيع العون المكلف مهما كانت معه الوسيلة المعتمدة في النقض عديمة الأساس ) وفيما يتعلق بحجية التبليغ بالبريد المضمون جاء في قرار آخر للمجلس الأعلى ما مرد بالفصل 38 من ق م م من أن التبيلغ يكون صحيحا إذا تم إلى الشخص نفسه أو في موطنه إلى أقاربه أو خدمه أو إلى شخص يقيم معه يتعلق بعموم التبليغ سواء بواسطة كتابة الضبط أو بواسطة موزع البريد المضمون مع العلم بالوصول. 
بعض حالات التبليغ: 
¨ حالة تسليم الاستدعاء إلى الشخص نفسه:
الأصل أن تبلغ الاستدعاءات أو الأحكام والقرارات إلى الشخص نفسه وما على العون في هذه الحالة إلا التأكد من هوية المبلغ إليه وعلى هذا الأخيران يوقع شهادة التسليم في موطنه، وإذا امتنع هذا الأخير من التوصل فان ذلك يعتبر رفضا بمفهوم الفصل 39 من ق م م.
¨ حالة تسليم المبلغ إليه في موطنه: 
المكلف بالتبليغ لا يعرف الأشخاص الذين سيبلغ إليهم لذا أجاز له القانون إجراء التبليغ في الموطن إلى الأقارب أو إلى الخدم ثانيا، والأشخاص الذين يسكنون معه ويشترط لصحة التبليغ لهؤلاء أن يكونوا متواجدين بنفس موطن المبلغ إليه والموطن الذي يبلغ فيه يكون إما حقيقيا أو مختارا، فالموطن الحقيقي هو الذي يقيم في الشخص عادة أو هو محل إقامة الشخص المعتادة المستقرة إما الموطن المختار فلا يحل محل الموطن الأصلي في جواز التبليغ إلا استثناء في الحالات التي يذكرها القانون بالنسبة للأمور التي اتخذ هذا الموطن من اجلها وان هذا يعتبره القضاء موطنا مختارا. 
¨ حالة قيام التبليغ في الموطن إلى الأقارب: 
لا يمكن تصور قيام التبليغ في الموطن إلى الأقارب والمشرع المغربي استعمل لفظة الأقارب مجردة ومطلقة بدون تحديد درجة القرابة والمتفق عليه أن كلمة أقارب تعني كل شخص له قرابة نسب مع الشخص المطلوب في التبليغ. 
¨ حالة تسلم الطي أو الاستدعاء للخدم:
المشرع المغربي توسع في الفصل 39 من ق م م في التبليغ بواسطة الغير كالخدم ويعتبر خادما الذي يعمل لدى المطلوب له التبليغ طيلة النهار ويبيت عنده فشرط السكن ضروري في هذه الحالة لصحة اعتباره خادما أو له علاقة تبعية كالحارس والسائق وبواب العمارة لمالك العمارة لا لسكانها ومأجورا لديه ويصح بالتالي التبليغ له. 
¨ التبليغ بواسطة القيم: 
لقد تضمنت مقتضيات المادة 441 من ق م م بما فيه الكفاية الضمانات القانونية المتعلقة بأحكام تبليغ الحكم إلى القيم وتتمثل هذه الضمانات فيما يلي: ضرورة تعليق نسخة الحكم الغيابي بقيم باللوحة المعدة لهذا الغرض بالمحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم أو القرار مدة ثلاثين يوما وان هذا الإجراء لا يمكن الاستغناء عنه إذا تم إشهار الحكم في الجرائد اليومية وألا اعتبر التبليغ باطلا. بالإضافة إلى تعليق الحكم في اللوحة المعدة لذلك بالمحكمة لمدة 30 يوما فانه لا مناص من إشعاره بكل وسائل الإشهار بحسب أهمية القضية على حساب المستفيد من الحكم. وعلى هذا المنحى ذهب اجتهاد قضاء المجلس الأعلى في أكثر من مناسبة. و لا يكفي قيام كاتب الضبط بإجراءات التبليغ إلى القيم بالتعليق والإشهار بحسب ما ذكر أعلاه بل لابد من إنجاز اشهاد يثبت القيام بكل هذه الإجراءات لصيرورة الحكم قابلا للتنفيذ طبقا للفقرة الأخيرة من المادة 441 من ق م م. 
المبحـــث الرابـــع
أنواع التبليغ وأثاره:
تجب الإشارة إلى أن التبليغ إما أن يكون تلقائيا أو بناء على طلب.فالتبليغ القضائي يتم بالجلسة أو بواسطة التبليغ بالمحكمة إلا انه وقع العدول عنه بمقتضى قانون 05/10/84 المتعلق بتعديل الفصول 428 -429 -433 -435 -440 واصبح التبليغ بناء على طلب من احد الخصوم أم من له المصلحة فيذلك مع أداء واجبات التبليغ للعون القضائي. 
¨ التبليغ التلقائي أو ما يعرف بتبليغ الأحكام بالجلسة:
وقد يقع التبليغ اثر صدور الحكم وداخل الجلسة وذلك في الحالات المقررة بمقتضى القانون وهو ما يعرف بالتبليغ التلقائي أو تبليغ الأحكام بالجلسة، وقد أشارت إلى ذلك الفقرة 2 من المادة 134 من ق م م و هي الحالة التي يحضر فيها الأطراف وقت صدور الأمر الاستعجالي. فقد نصت مقتضيات الفصل 54 من ق م م على القاعدة العامة لتبليغ الأحكام الصادرة عن القضاء الابتدائي على انه يرفق التبليغ بنسخة مصادق على مطابقتها الحكم بصفة قانونية ترسل وتسلم طبقا للشروط المحددة في المواد 37 -38 -39 من ق م م. 
¨ التبليغ بناء على طلب:
يكون التبليغ بناء على طلب من المعني بالأمر يرفعه إلى كتابة الضبط بالمحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم وتاريخ تبليغ الحكم هو المعتبر كتاريخ بداية لاحتساب الأجل حتى بالنسبة لطالب التبليغ. (134/4/م م .)وقد أكد المجلس الأعلى على هذه القاعدة في قراره الصادر بتاريخ 06/06/95 تحت عدد 716 والذي جاء فيه _انه إذا تم تبليغ القرار من الخصم فان مواعيد الطعن تبدأ بالنسبة للمبلغ إليه من تاريخ التبليغ على حد سواء وذلك وفقا لقاعدة نسبية الأثارالمترتبة على إجراءات التبليغ ). 
وكقاعدة عامة تسري آجال الطعون ابتداء من تاريخ التبليغ طبقا للقانون غير أن لهذه القاعدة بعض الاستثناءات وتتجلى هذه الاستثناءات:
1. طلب تقديم المساعدة القضائية أمام المجلس الأعلى:
فقد نص على ذلك الفصل 358 من ق م م على أن اجل الطعن يوقف ابتداء من إيداع طلب المساعدة القضائية بالمجلس الأعلى ويسري هذا الأجل من جديد من يوم تبيلغ مقرر مكتب المساعدة القضائية للوكيل المعين تلقائيا ومن يوم تبليغ قرار الرفض للطرف عند اتخاذه.
2. تغيير أهلية احد الأطراف:
حيث تنص المادة 139 من ق م م على انه إذا وقع أثناء اجل الاستئناف تغيير في أهلية احد الأطراف أوقف الأجل و لا يبتدئ سريانه من جديد إلا بعد 15 يوما من تاريخ تبليغ الحكم لمن لهم الصفة في تسلم هذا التبليغ.
3. وفاة احد الأطراف: 
وينص الفصل 138 من ق م م على أن وفاة احد الأطراف توقف اجل الاستئناف لصالح ورثته ولا تقع مواصلتها من جديد إلا بعد مرور اجل 15 يوما من تاريخ تبليغ الحكم للورثة بموطن الشخص المتوفى طبقا للطرق المشار إليها في الفصل4 5 من ق م م.
4. التبليغ الباطل: 
إن التبليغ الصحيح يقتضي شكليات معينة يجب بيانها في الحكم وآلا اعتبر التبليغ باطلا يتوقف معه سريان اجل الطعن وهكذا فان قرار التبليغ الباطل في أوامر الأمر بالأداء يوقف سريان موعد الطعن كما أن توصل المحامي بنسخة من الحكم وفق طلبه لا يعتبر تبليغا قانونيا لان التبليغ القانوني لا يكون إلا لأطراف الدعوى وانه لا محل للمحامي في تبليغ الأحكام خارج قاعدة المحكمة. كما أن تبليغ الحكم بواسطة محامي الطرف هو تبليغ غير صحيح و لا تترتب عنه أثار قانونية عملا بمقتضيات المادة 137 من ق م م 
خاتمـــة
أن قانون المسطرة المدنية الصادر بتاريخ 28/09/74 قد حان الوقت لكي بتدخل المشرع من اجل سد ثغراته مع الاستفادة من التشريعات المقارنة الحديثة والقواعد التي رسخها الاجتهاد القضائي المغربي. ومن الثغرات التي تستدعي تدخل المشرع إحداث نظام الغرامة المدنية كجزاء للقضاء على التحايل والغش أو الإهمال في التبليغ على جميع الأطراف المعنية والتنصيص صراحة على عدم جواز الطعن في بطلان الأحكام أو إجراءات تبليغها بواسطة دعوى أصلية لسد الطريق أمام المتقاضين ذوي النية السيئة لاستغلال هذه الدعوى لعرقلة البث في القضايا والتملص من تنفيذ الأحكام. كما يجب الرفع من مستوى المكلفين بالتبليغ ماديا ومعنويا وإحداث نظام محكم لمراقبة عملهم تسند مهمته إلى اطر كتابة الضبط. كما يجب خلق جهاز مستقل تابع للمحكمة تسند له مهمة التبليغ والقيام بكل إجراءاته يكون هو الساهر الوحيد لتبليغ أحكام و قرارات المحاكم حتى يتسنى معالجة إشكالية البطء في تصفية الملفات.
المراجع المعتمدة: 
.1. مبادئ التبليغ على ضوء قضاء المجلس الأعلى: ذ/ محمد فقير.
2. إشكالات قانونية في التبليغ من خلال العمل القضائي: ذ/ حسن البكري
.3. مجموعة قرارات المجلس الأعلى.
منقول*

----------

